# Bought a Nikon D610 and a Tamron 24-70 2.8!



## DevC (Dec 1, 2014)

Went on a black friday shopping spree more or less.


Been saving for quite some time, and i'm quite content with my 610 purchase as i see no reason for anything better, plus its probably the best value/lease depreciation at this time!


All my B&H black friday shopping this weekend:


----------



## goodguy (Dec 1, 2014)

Congrats on your amazing new camera and wonderful lens!
So sad, another FX casualty, Nikons plan to gun us down one FX at a time works perfectly, welcome to the dark side, its so much more powerful.....MooooHaaaaaHaaa

The low light performance will really make your night much brighter


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 1, 2014)

Whoa you must have been saving a long time...a Mac Book and ca,era bag too!
Good for you, enjoy.
Nancy


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 1, 2014)

You know the TPF credo:  _Pix, or it never happened_!


----------



## boomer (Dec 1, 2014)

You will be very happy! I just sold my D700 and bough another D610. So now I have 2. The D610 has been more than a perfectly capable camera and saw zero draw for the D750 for my needs. For the price difference, I would be going for the D810 over the D750.


----------



## DevC (Dec 1, 2014)

boomer said:


> You will be very happy! I just sold my D700 and bough another D610. So now I have 2. The D610 has been more than a perfectly capable camera and saw zero draw for the D750 for my needs. For the price difference, I would be going for the D810 over the D750.


I agree. There are so few needs for a 750 over a 610. Sure the autofocus is a tad bit better, and group autofocus is nice, but honestly. I could deal with that, even for sports work. The d810 is more worthwhile too i agree for the price. I'm seeing a body upgrade probably in the next 3 years atleast with the 610!


goodguy said:


> Congrats on your amazing new camera and wonderful lens!
> So sad, another FX casualty, Nikons plan to gun us down one FX at a time works perfectly, welcome to the dark side, its so much more powerful.....MooooHaaaaaHaaa
> 
> The low light performance will really make your night much brighter



I hope so! I had an offer to shoot at a local nightclub on an offnight. Hoping that this turns out to be worthwhile!



NancyMoranG said:


> Whoa you must have been saving a long time...a Mac Book and ca,era bag too!
> Good for you, enjoy.
> Nancy



A good 6 months. (offtopic: It's good to be single, young and the only debt you gotta worry about is student loans!)
Thank you!



480sparky said:


> You know the TPF credo:  _Pix, or it never happened_!



When i get the gear tomorrow, i'll be sure to take some good pics with my iphone 



boomer said:


> You will be very happy! I just sold my D700 and bough another D610. So now I have 2. The D610 has been more than a perfectly capable camera and saw zero draw for the D750 for my needs. For the price difference, I would be going for the D810 over the D750.



Woohoo! More on the 610 crew!


----------



## Roba (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice, congrats! Now go and shoot!!


----------



## DevC (Dec 3, 2014)

Roba said:


> Nice, congrats! Now go and shoot!!


Definetly 


Honorary Iphone pick in my dark room pic of gear that came in the mail (or else it didn't happen):


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 3, 2014)

DevC said:


> Honorary Iphone pick in my dark room pic of gear that came in the mail (or else it didn't happen):




Obvisouly a 'shopped shot.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Dec 3, 2014)

I look forward to seeing what you produce with the 610. I debated getting one but I need to make money with what Ive got before spending more haha


----------



## DevC (Dec 3, 2014)

I look forward to seeing what you produce with the 610. I debated getting one but I need to make money with what Ive got before spending more haha[/QUOTE]
Definetly. I've used a d90 in the past and have gotten excellent results. I'm really excited for this lens although and just the jump to FF, especially for concert work. Super excited!

I will be going to an animal shelter this evening. I'm hoping to grab a few high ISO shots of a few of the kittens and puppies. If I can i will post the pics!


480sparky said:


> DevC said:
> 
> 
> > Honorary Iphone pick in my dark room pic of gear that came in the mail (or else it didn't happen):
> ...


----------



## Bluffkin (Dec 11, 2014)

Where are said pics?


----------



## DevC (Dec 11, 2014)

Bluffkin said:


> Where are said pics?


Unfortunately they would not allow me there. I did do some studio work, but that doesn't really show the wonderfullness of the 610 in ways that may interest you guys here.



On another note, the 610 dropped in price again 100$...now its 1500 bucks! 

I called up B&H and they price matched me down,o they will be refunding me 100 more bucks! Wewt wewt!


----------



## Bluffkin (Dec 12, 2014)

Very nice. I want to make the move to FX, but I want a D810 haha. I'm thinking the D610 is probably the right move, but I just WANT the D810!


----------



## DevC (Dec 16, 2014)

Bluffkin said:


> Very nice. I want to make the move to FX, but I want a D810 haha. I'm thinking the D610 is probably the right move, but I just WANT the D810!


It's a pretty nice camera, but diminishing returns kick in. Is the juice worth the squeeze? Maybe for a few, but i just don'[t see it now. Maybe in a few years i'll upgrade to medium format instead when they become easier to produce.


Eitherway, here is one photo i shot over the weekend. I shot this at a store was able to manipulate some light:



Rudolph by devchatt, on Flickr

If you look at the exif data, i'm quite proud of using those settings and producing a sharp image.  Definetly couldn't of done it without VR and some more apparent noise.


----------



## HaveCameraWillTravel (Dec 19, 2014)

I joind the dark side yesterday and upgraded to a D610 as well, I am in NYC for a couple concerts and my hotel is only 2 blocks from B&H. I just could not resist the pull it had on me....and with some deal of nikon picking up the sales tax...I was done. (Saved almost $160). Now I just need to get home Sunday night and pop the card into the puter and see what I have gotten myself into.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 21, 2014)

Bluffkin said:


> Very nice. I want to make the move to FX, but I want a D810 haha. I'm thinking the D610 is probably the right move, but I just WANT the D810!


 
Consider the D750, its got best of both worlds, has many the advanatges of the D810 and D610 for a (relatively) resonable price.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 21, 2014)

HaveCameraWillTravel said:


> I joind the dark side yesterday and upgraded to a D610 as well, I am in NYC for a couple concerts and my hotel is only 2 blocks from B&H. I just could not resist the pull it had on me....and with some deal of nikon picking up the sales tax...I was done. (Saved almost $160). Now I just need to get home Sunday night and pop the card into the puter and see what I have gotten myself into.


 
Wow, another one bites the dust, Nikon FX casualty LOL
Enjoy your new toy (oh it rimes too LOL)


----------



## Matt Glick (Dec 26, 2014)

Can someone explain to me what the autofocus difference is between the 750 and 610?  I never really considered the 610 but the price is very appealing for full frame.


----------

